
Show HN: Measuring Karma Inflation on HN - zitterbewegung
https://medium.com/@zitterbewegung/measuring-point-inflation-c88c325bf090#.9720niqai
======
projectramo
Firstly, congratulation on resisting the urge to entitle the post "Karma
Police"

Secondly, consider one mechanism for why stories might get more likes: do they
linger for longer on the home page? If HN population is increasing, then
getting to the front page might increase the momentum more now than it used
to. And then it collects more likes once it is there.

------
minimaxir
You may want to recheck the time horizons of those two charts.

The BigQuery data is way out of date, and even if you updated it to current
metrics, new "rescue" mechanics make calculating inflation of stories have
several caveats, and comment scores are no longer accessible.

